# Cannot enter ACPI sleep mode

## X-Ryl669

Hi, 

  I've got ACPI up and running : cat /var/log/message | grep ACPI

```

May  6 10:12:33 CocoonPo BIOS-e820: 000000001fdf0000 - 000000001fdfb000 (ACPI data)

May  6 10:12:33 CocoonPo BIOS-e820: 000000001fdfb000 - 000000001fe00000 (ACPI NVS)

May  6 10:12:33 CocoonPo ACPI: RSDP (v000 PTLTD                                     ) @ 0x000f6d30

May  6 10:12:33 CocoonPo ACPI: RSDT (v001 PTLTD    RSDT   0x06040000  LTP 0x00000000) @ 0x1fdf6ff1

May  6 10:12:33 CocoonPo ACPI: FADT (v001 SiS    648FX    0x06040000 PTL  0x00000001) @ 0x1fdfaf2e

May  6 10:12:33 CocoonPo ACPI: MADT (v001 PTLTD          APIC   0x06040000  LTP 0x00000000) @ 0x1fdfafa2

May  6 10:12:33 CocoonPo ACPI: DSDT (v001 Clevo     648FX 0x06040000 MSFT 0x0100000e) @ 0x00000000

May  6 10:12:33 CocoonPo ACPI: PM-Timer IO Port: 0x8008

May  6 10:12:33 CocoonPo ACPI: Local APIC address 0xfee00000

May  6 10:12:33 CocoonPo ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x00] lapic_id[0x00] enabled)

May  6 10:12:33 CocoonPo ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x01] lapic_id[0x01] enabled)

May  6 10:12:33 CocoonPo ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x00] high edge lint[0x1])

May  6 10:12:33 CocoonPo ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x01] high edge lint[0x1])

May  6 10:12:33 CocoonPo ACPI: IOAPIC (id[0x02] address[0xfec00000] global_irq_base[0x0])

May  6 10:12:33 CocoonPo ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 0 global_irq 2 high edge)

May  6 10:12:33 CocoonPo Using ACPI (MADT) for SMP configuration information

May  6 10:12:33 CocoonPo ACPI: Looking for DSDT in initrd ... not found!

May  6 10:12:33 CocoonPo ACPI: Subsystem revision 20040326

May  6 10:12:33 CocoonPo ACPI: Interpreter enabled

May  6 10:12:33 CocoonPo ACPI: Using IOAPIC for interrupt routing

May  6 10:12:33 CocoonPo ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [PCI0] (00:00)

May  6 10:12:33 CocoonPo ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0._PRT]

May  6 10:12:33 CocoonPo ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] (IRQs *11)

May  6 10:12:33 CocoonPo ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] (IRQs *9)

May  6 10:12:33 CocoonPo ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] (IRQs 5)

May  6 10:12:33 CocoonPo ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] (IRQs *11)

May  6 10:12:33 CocoonPo ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKE] (IRQs *11)

May  6 10:12:33 CocoonPo ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKF] (IRQs *9)

May  6 10:12:33 CocoonPo ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKG] (IRQs *9)

May  6 10:12:33 CocoonPo ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKH] (IRQs 9)

May  6 10:12:33 CocoonPo ACPI: Embedded Controller [EC] (gpe 23)

May  6 10:12:33 CocoonPo PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing

May  6 10:12:33 CocoonPo ACPI: AC Adapter [ADP0] (on-line)

May  6 10:12:33 CocoonPo ACPI: Battery Slot [BAT0] (battery present)

May  6 10:12:33 CocoonPo ACPI: Power Button (FF) [PWRF]

May  6 10:12:33 CocoonPo ACPI: Sleep Button (CM) [SLPB]

May  6 10:12:33 CocoonPo ACPI: Lid Switch [LID]

May  6 10:12:33 CocoonPo ACPI: Processor [CPU0] (supports C1, 8 throttling states)

May  6 10:12:33 CocoonPo ACPI: Processor [CPU1] (supports C1)

May  6 10:12:33 CocoonPo ACPI: Thermal Zone [THM0] (32 C)

May  6 10:12:33 CocoonPo ACPI: (supports S0 S3 S4 S5)

```

When I press the sleep button, I got events reported, temperature is good also

Battery state is okay, etc...

Except that when I do a echo "1" > /proc/acpi/sleep or echo 1 > samefile, the computer doesn't enter sleep mode as it should.

(It's a laptop, so it is quite annoying) 

I've tried echoing 2, 3, 4, and 5 to /proc/acpi/sleep but nothing does the trick

Another thing that didn't work is stepping down the cpu MHz (my kernel is 2.6.6rc3-love3 with SMP (set to 2 proc), SMT (Hyperthreading), and Preemptible).

I'm a bit afraid because the thermal limit is 85°C and is linked with S5 sleep mode, but if the computer doesn't enter S5 sleep mode it can be hazardous (am I wrong ?)

Thanks for your help

----------

## Little Nemo

I haven't yet heard of a laptop which is fully supported by the Linux ACPI code. My Sony Vaio FX 805 surely isn't. If anyone knows of such a machine, I'd be happy to hear it   :Wink:  .

----------

## X-Ryl669

So, no acpi sleep mode guru for laptop ? 

(AFAIK WindowsXP works in ACPI mode, so it should be working under linux too...)

----------

## Little Nemo

 *X-Ryl669 wrote:*   

> (AFAIK WindowsXP works in ACPI mode, so it should be working under linux too...)

 

It should, yes. And it would, if Laptop manufacturers would publish their specs. I've been reading a lot on the subject of ACPI and laptops, and AFAIK the S3 sleep state (suspend to ram) isn't supported by a single model under Linux. I'd love to be proven wrong, obviously.

----------

## X-Ryl669

Does this mean that there is no sleep modes at all (even standby doesn't work on my laptop)?

I can only poweroff and reboot. 

What is S1and S5 then ?

----------

## Little Nemo

S1 (standby) may work on some machines (not on any I have used, though). S5 (shutdown) usually works (although I don't know whether wake events are supported). S3 (suspend to ram) and S4 (suspend to disk) are the most interesting states. I'd buy almost any notebook model if I knew these would work on it.

----------

## psycholars

my old Asus L2400B does S1 very well!

----------

## X-Ryl669

On my computer, even "echo 5 > /proc/acpi/sleep" doesn't work.

I'm almost sure I'm doing it the wrong way, because I can poweroff via "poweroff".

So how do I switch to standby mode, let's say if my computer was a working one ?

(What is the command ?)

Thanks

----------

## psycholars

i just do a 

```
echo 1 > /proc/acpi/sleep
```

and the computer goes into standby

i'm using kernel 2.6.6 mit mm-patches

----------

## X-Ryl669

Just to be clear :

   If I 

"echo 1 > /proc/acpi/sleep" or

"echo 2 > /proc/acpi/sleep" or

"echo 3 > /proc/acpi/sleep" or

"echo 4 > /proc/acpi/sleep" or

"echo 5 > /proc/acpi/sleep" 

nothing happens.

When I say nothing, I say nothing in the log, nothing on the screen, X running OR NOT, nothing at all. So I've guessed I'm doing it the wrong way.

----------

## Little Nemo

 *psycholars wrote:*   

> my old Asus L2400B does S1 very well!

 

Is that a notebook? Do other ACPI sleep modes work as well?

----------

## woody77

when I:

```
cat 1 > /proc/acpi/sleep
```

I get a screen flicker, and then everything comes back.

dmesg shows:

```

PM: Preparing system for suspend

Stopping tasks: ========================================|

Restarting tasks... done

```

----------

## Hypnos

With 2.6.5+swsusp2, my suspend-to-disk is so fast that I don't miss S1, S2 and S3 ....

----------

## altorus

Have you read the disclaimer on the Sleep States kernel modules?

Very experimental and only intended for device driver developers (or similar) - i kinda take that to heart and don't use it myself

----------

## X-Ryl669

 *woody77 wrote:*   

> when I:
> 
> ```
> cat 1 > /proc/acpi/sleep
> ```
> ...

 

I don't understand why you're having anything, as cat 1 will try to read a file called 1 and write it to /proc/acpi/sleep (and not writing 1 to /proc/acpi/sleep).

----------

## woody77

gah,

```

echo 1 > /proc/acpi/sleep

```

It's been one of those weeks...

----------

## X-Ryl669

So, no ACPI guru out there ?

 How to debug such things ? (As nothing is logged)

Thanks

----------

## DarkSorcerer

when i try to get my toshiba notebook in sleep mode, it gets a black screen. but i cannot awake it. it doesn't recognize any key press. i connect via ssh and see 100% cpu with X. i killed that process, but nothing worked. i had to reboot my notebook via ssh. 

what do i have to do to get my notebook again in "working" mode?

----------

## Hypnos

 *X-Ryl669 wrote:*   

> So, no ACPI guru out there ?
> 
>  How to debug such things ? (As nothing is logged)
> 
> Thanks

 

If you compile in ACPI debugging messages it goes to dmesg.

----------

## X-Ryl669

Here there are (kernel 2.6.7-rc2 with ACPI debug), result of cat /var/log/messages | grep "ACPI" :

```

Jun  3 10:09:49 CocoonPo BIOS-e820: 000000001fdf0000 - 000000001fdfb000 (ACPI data)

Jun  3 10:09:49 CocoonPo BIOS-e820: 000000001fdfb000 - 000000001fe00000 (ACPI NVS)

Jun  3 10:09:49 CocoonPo ACPI: RSDP (v000 PTLTD) @ 0x000f6d30

Jun  3 10:09:49 CocoonPo ACPI: RSDT (v001 PTLTD    RSDT   0x06040000  LTP 0x00000000) @ 0x1fdf6ff1

Jun  3 10:09:49 CocoonPo ACPI: FADT (v001 SiS    648FX    0x06040000 PTL  0x00000001) @ 0x1fdfaf2e

Jun  3 10:09:49 CocoonPo ACPI: MADT (v001 PTLTD      APIC   0x06040000  LTP 0x00000000) @ 0x1fdfafa2

Jun  3 10:09:49 CocoonPo ACPI: DSDT (v001 Clevo     648FX 0x06040000 MSFT 0x0100000e) @ 0x00000000

Jun  3 10:09:49 CocoonPo ACPI: PM-Timer IO Port: 0x8008

Jun  3 10:09:49 CocoonPo ACPI: Local APIC address 0xfee00000

Jun  3 10:09:49 CocoonPo ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x00] lapic_id[0x00] enabled)

Jun  3 10:09:49 CocoonPo ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x01] lapic_id[0x01] enabled)

Jun  3 10:09:49 CocoonPo ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x00] high edge lint[0x1])

Jun  3 10:09:49 CocoonPo ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x01] high edge lint[0x1])

Jun  3 10:09:49 CocoonPo ACPI: IOAPIC (id[0x02] address[0xfec00000] global_irq_base[0x0])

Jun  3 10:09:49 CocoonPo ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 0 global_irq 2 high edge)

Jun  3 10:09:49 CocoonPo Using ACPI (MADT) for SMP configuration information

Jun  3 10:09:49 CocoonPo ACPI: Looking for DSDT in initrd ... not found!

Jun  3 10:09:49 CocoonPo ACPI: Subsystem revision 20040326

Jun  3 10:09:49 CocoonPo ACPI: Interpreter enabled

Jun  3 10:09:49 CocoonPo ACPI: Using IOAPIC for interrupt routing

Jun  3 10:09:49 CocoonPo ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [PCI0] (00:00)

Jun  3 10:09:49 CocoonPo ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0._PRT]

Jun  3 10:09:49 CocoonPo ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] (IRQs *11)

Jun  3 10:09:49 CocoonPo ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] (IRQs *9)

Jun  3 10:09:49 CocoonPo ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] (IRQs 5)

Jun  3 10:09:49 CocoonPo ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] (IRQs *11)

Jun  3 10:09:49 CocoonPo ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKE] (IRQs *11)

Jun  3 10:09:49 CocoonPo ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKF] (IRQs *9)

Jun  3 10:09:49 CocoonPo ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKG] (IRQs *9)

Jun  3 10:09:49 CocoonPo ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKH] (IRQs 9)

Jun  3 10:09:49 CocoonPo ACPI: Embedded Controller [EC] (gpe 23)

Jun  3 10:09:49 CocoonPo PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing

Jun  3 10:09:49 CocoonPo ACPI: AC Adapter [ADP0] (on-line)

Jun  3 10:09:49 CocoonPo ACPI: Battery Slot [BAT0] (battery present)

Jun  3 10:09:49 CocoonPo ACPI: Power Button (FF) [PWRF]

Jun  3 10:09:49 CocoonPo ACPI: Sleep Button (CM) [SLPB]

Jun  3 10:09:49 CocoonPo ACPI: Lid Switch [LID]

Jun  3 10:09:49 CocoonPo ACPI: Processor [CPU0] (supports C1, 8 throttling states)

Jun  3 10:09:49 CocoonPo ACPI: Processor [CPU1] (supports C1)

Jun  3 10:09:49 CocoonPo ACPI: Thermal Zone [THM0] (35 C)

Jun  3 10:09:49 CocoonPo ACPI: (supports S0 S3 S4 S5)

Jun  3 15:17:34 CocoonPo BIOS-e820: 000000001fdf0000 - 000000001fdfb000 (ACPI data)

Jun  3 15:17:34 CocoonPo BIOS-e820: 000000001fdfb000 - 000000001fe00000 (ACPI NVS)

Jun  3 15:17:34 CocoonPo ACPI: RSDP (v000 PTLTD                                     ) @ 0x000f6d30

Jun  3 15:17:34 CocoonPo ACPI: RSDT (v001 PTLTD    RSDT   0x06040000  LTP 0x00000000) @ 0x1fdf6ff1

Jun  3 15:17:34 CocoonPo ACPI: FADT (v001 SiS    648FX    0x06040000 PTL  0x00000001) @ 0x1fdfaf2e

Jun  3 15:17:34 CocoonPo ACPI: MADT (v001 PTLTD      APIC   0x06040000  LTP 0x00000000) @ 0x1fdfafa2

Jun  3 15:17:34 CocoonPo ACPI: DSDT (v001 Clevo     648FX 0x06040000 MSFT 0x0100000e) @ 0x00000000

Jun  3 15:17:34 CocoonPo ACPI: PM-Timer IO Port: 0x8008

Jun  3 15:17:34 CocoonPo ACPI: Local APIC address 0xfee00000

Jun  3 15:17:34 CocoonPo ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x00] lapic_id[0x00] enabled)

Jun  3 15:17:34 CocoonPo ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x01] lapic_id[0x01] enabled)

Jun  3 15:17:34 CocoonPo ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x00] high edge lint[0x1])

Jun  3 15:17:34 CocoonPo ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x01] high edge lint[0x1])

Jun  3 15:17:34 CocoonPo ACPI: IOAPIC (id[0x02] address[0xfec00000] gsi_base[0])

Jun  3 15:17:34 CocoonPo ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 0 global_irq 2 high edge)

Jun  3 15:17:34 CocoonPo Using ACPI (MADT) for SMP configuration information

Jun  3 15:17:34 CocoonPo ACPI: Looking for DSDT in initrd ... not found!

Jun  3 15:17:34 CocoonPo ACPI: Subsystem revision 20040326

Jun  3 15:17:34 CocoonPo tbxface-0117 [03] acpi_load_tables      : ACPI Tables successfully acquired

Jun  3 15:17:34 CocoonPo ACPI Namespace successfully loaded at root c04cf7bc

Jun  3 15:17:34 CocoonPo evxfevnt-0093 [04] acpi_enable           : Transition to ACPI mode successful

Jun  3 15:17:34 CocoonPo ACPI: Interpreter enabled

Jun  3 15:17:34 CocoonPo ACPI: Using IOAPIC for interrupt routing

Jun  3 15:17:34 CocoonPo ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [PCI0] (00:00)

Jun  3 15:17:34 CocoonPo ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0._PRT]

Jun  3 15:17:34 CocoonPo ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] (IRQs *11)

Jun  3 15:17:34 CocoonPo ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] (IRQs *9)

Jun  3 15:17:34 CocoonPo ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] (IRQs 5) *0, disabled.

Jun  3 15:17:34 CocoonPo ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] (IRQs *11)

Jun  3 15:17:34 CocoonPo ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKE] (IRQs *11)

Jun  3 15:17:34 CocoonPo ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKF] (IRQs *9)

Jun  3 15:17:34 CocoonPo ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKG] (IRQs *9)

Jun  3 15:17:34 CocoonPo ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKH] (IRQs 9) *0, disabled.

Jun  3 15:17:34 CocoonPo ACPI: Embedded Controller [EC] (gpe 23)

Jun  3 15:17:34 CocoonPo PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing

Jun  3 15:17:34 CocoonPo ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:02.1[B] -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

Jun  3 15:17:34 CocoonPo ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:02.3[B] -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

Jun  3 15:17:34 CocoonPo ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:02.5[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

Jun  3 15:17:34 CocoonPo ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:02.6[C] -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

Jun  3 15:17:34 CocoonPo ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:02.7[C] -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

Jun  3 15:17:34 CocoonPo ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:03.0[A] -> GSI 20 (level, low) -> IRQ 20

Jun  3 15:17:34 CocoonPo ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:03.1[B] -> GSI 21 (level, low) -> IRQ 21

Jun  3 15:17:34 CocoonPo ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:03.2[C] -> GSI 22 (level, low) -> IRQ 22

Jun  3 15:17:34 CocoonPo ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:03.3[D] -> GSI 23 (level, low) -> IRQ 23

Jun  3 15:17:34 CocoonPo ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:0a.0[A] -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

Jun  3 15:17:34 CocoonPo ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:0c.0[A] -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

Jun  3 15:17:34 CocoonPo ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:01:00.0[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

Jun  3 15:17:34 CocoonPo ACPI: AC Adapter [ADP0] (on-line)

Jun  3 15:17:34 CocoonPo ACPI: Battery Slot [BAT0] (battery present)

Jun  3 15:17:34 CocoonPo ACPI: Power Button (FF) [PWRF]

Jun  3 15:17:34 CocoonPo ACPI: Sleep Button (CM) [SLPB]

Jun  3 15:17:34 CocoonPo ACPI: Lid Switch [LID]

Jun  3 15:17:34 CocoonPo ACPI: Processor [CPU0] (supports C1, 8 throttling states)

Jun  3 15:17:34 CocoonPo ACPI: Processor [CPU1] (supports C1)

Jun  3 15:17:34 CocoonPo ACPI: Thermal Zone [THM0] (60 C)

Jun  3 15:17:34 CocoonPo ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:02.6[C] -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

Jun  3 15:17:34 CocoonPo ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:02.5[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

Jun  3 15:17:34 CocoonPo ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:0c.0[A] -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

Jun  3 15:17:34 CocoonPo ACPI: (supports S0 S3 S4 S5)

Jun  3 15:17:34 CocoonPo ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:02.7[C] -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

Jun  3 15:17:35 CocoonPo ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:03.3[D] -> GSI 23 (level, low) -> IRQ 23

Jun  3 15:17:35 CocoonPo ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:03.0[A] -> GSI 20 (level, low) -> IRQ 20

Jun  3 15:17:35 CocoonPo ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:03.1[B] -> GSI 21 (level, low) -> IRQ 21

Jun  3 15:17:36 CocoonPo ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:03.2[C] -> GSI 22 (level, low) -> IRQ 22

Jun  3 15:17:36 CocoonPo ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:02.3[B] -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

Jun  3 15:26:21 CocoonPo BIOS-e820: 000000001fdf0000 - 000000001fdfb000 (ACPI data)

Jun  3 15:26:21 CocoonPo BIOS-e820: 000000001fdfb000 - 000000001fe00000 (ACPI NVS)

Jun  3 15:26:21 CocoonPo ACPI: RSDP (v000 PTLTD                                     ) @ 0x000f6d30

Jun  3 15:26:21 CocoonPo ACPI: RSDT (v001 PTLTD    RSDT   0x06040000  LTP 0x00000000) @ 0x1fdf6ff1

Jun  3 15:26:21 CocoonPo ACPI: FADT (v001 SiS    648FX    0x06040000 PTL  0x00000001) @ 0x1fdfaf2e

Jun  3 15:26:21 CocoonPo ACPI: MADT (v001 PTLTD      APIC   0x06040000  LTP 0x00000000) @ 0x1fdfafa2

Jun  3 15:26:21 CocoonPo ACPI: DSDT (v001 Clevo     648FX 0x06040000 MSFT 0x0100000e) @ 0x00000000

Jun  3 15:26:21 CocoonPo ACPI: PM-Timer IO Port: 0x8008

Jun  3 15:26:21 CocoonPo ACPI: Local APIC address 0xfee00000

Jun  3 15:26:21 CocoonPo ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x00] lapic_id[0x00] enabled)

Jun  3 15:26:21 CocoonPo ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x01] lapic_id[0x01] enabled)

Jun  3 15:26:21 CocoonPo ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x00] high edge lint[0x1])

Jun  3 15:26:21 CocoonPo ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x01] high edge lint[0x1])

Jun  3 15:26:21 CocoonPo ACPI: IOAPIC (id[0x02] address[0xfec00000] gsi_base[0])

Jun  3 15:26:21 CocoonPo ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 0 global_irq 2 high edge)

Jun  3 15:26:21 CocoonPo Using ACPI (MADT) for SMP configuration information

Jun  3 15:26:21 CocoonPo ACPI: Looking for DSDT in initrd ... not found!

Jun  3 15:26:21 CocoonPo ACPI: Subsystem revision 20040326

Jun  3 15:26:21 CocoonPo tbxface-0117 [03] acpi_load_tables      : ACPI Tables successfully acquired

Jun  3 15:26:21 CocoonPo ACPI Namespace successfully loaded at root c04cf7bc

Jun  3 15:26:21 CocoonPo evxfevnt-0093 [04] acpi_enable           : Transition to ACPI mode successful

Jun  3 15:26:21 CocoonPo ACPI: Interpreter enabled

Jun  3 15:26:21 CocoonPo ACPI: Using IOAPIC for interrupt routing

Jun  3 15:26:21 CocoonPo ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [PCI0] (00:00)

Jun  3 15:26:21 CocoonPo ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0._PRT]

Jun  3 15:26:21 CocoonPo ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] (IRQs *11)

Jun  3 15:26:21 CocoonPo ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] (IRQs *9)

Jun  3 15:26:21 CocoonPo ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] (IRQs 5) *0, disabled.

Jun  3 15:26:21 CocoonPo ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] (IRQs *11)

Jun  3 15:26:21 CocoonPo ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKE] (IRQs *11)

Jun  3 15:26:21 CocoonPo ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKF] (IRQs *9)

Jun  3 15:26:21 CocoonPo ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKG] (IRQs *9)

Jun  3 15:26:21 CocoonPo ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKH] (IRQs 9) *0, disabled.

Jun  3 15:26:21 CocoonPo ACPI: Embedded Controller [EC] (gpe 23)

Jun  3 15:26:21 CocoonPo PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing

Jun  3 15:26:21 CocoonPo ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:02.1[B] -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

Jun  3 15:26:21 CocoonPo ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:02.3[B] -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

Jun  3 15:26:21 CocoonPo ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:02.5[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

Jun  3 15:26:21 CocoonPo ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:02.6[C] -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

Jun  3 15:26:21 CocoonPo ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:02.7[C] -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

Jun  3 15:26:21 CocoonPo ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:03.0[A] -> GSI 20 (level, low) -> IRQ 20

Jun  3 15:26:21 CocoonPo ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:03.1[B] -> GSI 21 (level, low) -> IRQ 21

Jun  3 15:26:21 CocoonPo ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:03.2[C] -> GSI 22 (level, low) -> IRQ 22

Jun  3 15:26:21 CocoonPo ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:03.3[D] -> GSI 23 (level, low) -> IRQ 23

Jun  3 15:26:21 CocoonPo ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:0a.0[A] -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

Jun  3 15:26:21 CocoonPo ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:0c.0[A] -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

Jun  3 15:26:21 CocoonPo ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:01:00.0[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

Jun  3 15:26:21 CocoonPo ACPI: AC Adapter [ADP0] (on-line)

Jun  3 15:26:21 CocoonPo ACPI: Battery Slot [BAT0] (battery present)

Jun  3 15:26:21 CocoonPo ACPI: Power Button (FF) [PWRF]

Jun  3 15:26:21 CocoonPo ACPI: Sleep Button (CM) [SLPB]

Jun  3 15:26:21 CocoonPo ACPI: Lid Switch [LID]

Jun  3 15:26:21 CocoonPo ACPI: Processor [CPU0] (supports C1, 8 throttling states)

Jun  3 15:26:21 CocoonPo ACPI: Processor [CPU1] (supports C1)

Jun  3 15:26:21 CocoonPo ACPI: Thermal Zone [THM0] (58 C)

Jun  3 15:26:21 CocoonPo ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:02.6[C] -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

Jun  3 15:26:21 CocoonPo ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:02.5[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

Jun  3 15:26:21 CocoonPo ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:0c.0[A] -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

Jun  3 15:26:21 CocoonPo ACPI: (supports S0 S3 S4 S5)

Jun  3 15:26:21 CocoonPo ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:02.7[C] -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

Jun  3 15:26:21 CocoonPo ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:0a.0[A] -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

Jun  3 15:26:21 CocoonPo ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:03.3[D] -> GSI 23 (level, low) -> IRQ 23

Jun  3 15:26:21 CocoonPo ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:03.0[A] -> GSI 20 (level, low) -> IRQ 20

Jun  3 15:26:21 CocoonPo ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:03.1[B] -> GSI 21 (level, low) -> IRQ 21

Jun  3 15:26:22 CocoonPo ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:03.2[C] -> GSI 22 (level, low) -> IRQ 22

Jun  3 15:26:22 CocoonPo ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:02.3[B] -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

Jun  3 15:28:33 CocoonPo ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:01:00.0[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

```

----------

